# 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?



## fac3l3ss (5. Januar 2011)

*3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

Hi,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit die 3 Pins an einen USB-Stecker zu löten und somit den Lüfter mit Strom zu versorgen? Kann man einen Poti dazwischen löten, so das man die Drehzahl ändern kann?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit die 3 Pins an einen USB-Stecker zu löten und somit den Lüfter mit Strom zu versorgen? Kann man einen Poti dazwischen löten, so das man die Drehzahl ändern kann?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Das Problem dürfte sein dass der USB Port nur 5 Volt bereit stellt , wenn du einen Lüfter findest der bei 5V und max. 500mA funktioniert sollte es funktionieren. 
Mit einem Poti wirst du eher eine geringe Chance haben , die ohnehin schon geringe Spannung noch weiter zu verringern wird kaum ein Lüfter mögen 

Darf man fragen warum du das machen willst ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte sein dass der USB Port nur 5 Volt bereit stellt , wenn du einen Lüfter findest der bei 5V und max. 500mA funktioniert sollte es funktionieren.
> Mit einem Poti wirst du eher eine geringe Chance haben , die ohnehin schon geringe Spannung noch weiter zu verringern wird kaum ein Lüfter mögen
> 
> Darf man fragen warum du das machen willst ?


Noch nichts, vllt bau ich mir einen Notebookühler, aber ich will es eigentlich einfach nur so wissen.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GPHENOM (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

Bei mir ist ein Noiseblocker XL1 an USB angeschlossen und der läuft super.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



GPHENOM schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein Noiseblocker XL1 an USB angeschlossen und der läuft super.


Wie hast du die Kabel an die USB Buchse angelötet?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Kabel an die USB Buchse angelötet?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Sollte nicht schwer werden , man hat ja nur 4 Drähte , am besten wäre es wohl ein Kabel aufzuschneiden und dort anzulöten als direkt auf der Buchse.

http://www.reuk.co.uk/OtherImages/usb-connector.jpg


----------



## GPHENOM (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

So hab ichs gemacht.
Einfach ein USB Verlängerungskabel abgeschnitten und mit nem abgeschnittenem Molex zu 3-Pin verlötet.
Es sollte eigentlich auch Beschreibungen im I-Net geben.


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

alle Lüfter funktionieren  mit 5 Volt , wenn die für 12.5 Volt ausgelegt sind machen die bei 5 Volt aber nur die halbe Drehzahl ist ja klar ne .....
 ich betreibe mit dem USB Strom  meine kleinen Media Boxen ->  funzelt 

es gibt auch USB Strom Stecker z,b, zum aufladen der Maus das ist einfacher um zubauen


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



> alle Lüfter funktionieren mit 5 Volt


Ebend nicht habe selbst einige Lüfter hier, die bei 5 Volt nicht von alleine anlaufen!


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

^^^du hast leider keine Ahnung,  mit Wechsel Spannung springt der vielleicht  nicht an,
die Lüfter brauchen aber 100% Gleich Strom die laufen selbst bei 3 Volt brav an ,
und wenn nicht, dann ist der Lüfter nicht in Ordnung und eh kaputt , z.b. Lager oder total ein gestaubt  .
der Regel Bereich wenn über das Bios z.b. geregelt wird ist oft 3 bis 13 Volt 
2. gibt es auch so was wie technische Angaben wo steht von bis Volt.

wooo ist dein Problem ?

das kann man in etwa aus rechnen,  
wieviel upm einer Lüfter bei ca. 5.5. Volt macht 
die max angegeben Zahl UPM  Zahl bei 12 Volt  ÷ 2.15  = ca.  ~~ Wert usw...
der 9 x 9 Gehäuse Lüfter den ich in meinem I7 920 verbaut habe, wo ich
von der Netzteil Regelung abgegriffen habe die Spannung der läuft  mit 3 Volt an und 
regelt dann nach einer weile durch das NT hoch.

außerdem hat ein USB Port in der Regel ~5.5 oder ~5.7 Volt bei ca, ~560 bis ~ 650 mA
über 650 mA fällt dann nur die Spannung ab, 
weil die Strom Stärke zu schwach  wird.


----------



## Timsu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^du hast leider keine Ahnung,  mit Wechsel Spannung springt der vielleicht  nicht an,


Imo läuft kein Standard-Pc-Lüfter mit Gleichstrom.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

^^du bist auch ein Kandidat der keine Ahnung hat, alle PC Lüfter laufen mit gleich Strom auch der im Netzteil selber .
mit halb gleichgerichten Strom was so aus den 9.90 ´€ billig Stecker  Netzteilen kommt, damit geht ein Lüfter nicht richtig.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

Mir wäre kein handelsüblicher Lüfter bekannt, der bei <3 Volt anläuft.
Selbst die NB BlackSilentPro laufen bei mir erst ab 4,2 V an.
Mag sein, dass einige Netzteillüfter (mit einer hohen Stromstärke) dies schaffen, aber die Regel ist das nicht.

Hat eigentlich jemand das Wort Wechselspannung erwähnt? Die hat im PC nichts zu suchen (außer im netzteil).

Aber zu sagen, das jemand keine Ahnung hat ist nicht (immer) berechtigt..


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



amdintel schrieb:


> alle Lüfter funktionieren  mit 5 Volt



Nee tun sie nicht, da kannst du so viele hier als Unwissende hinstellen wie du willst. Der TY-140 den ich grade im Rechner hab springt auch nicht bei 5V an und braucht etwas mehr Überredungskunst..


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Mir wäre kein handelsüblicher Lüfter bekannt, der bei <3 Volt anläuft.
> Selbst die NB BlackSilentPro laufen bei mir erst ab 4,2 V an.
> Mag sein, dass einige Netzteillüfter (mit einer hohen Stromstärke) dies schaffen, aber die Regel ist das nicht.
> 
> ...



5.5 Volt reicht aber um einem Lüfter zu betreiben und darum geht es hier schließlich auch,
damit dreht der grade so an, kommt aber generell auf die max UPM bei 12 Volt an,
wenn da z.b. 3600 upm  bei 12.5 Volt angegeben ist,  dann  läuft der locker mit 5 Volt noch recht gut , ´da macht der vielleicht  ca. ~800/1000   upm noch , wenn der Lüfter gute Lager hat  und die verbautet Elek. mit wenig Strom reagiert  läuft der auch mit wenig  Strom noch an.


----------



## midnight (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Imo läuft kein Standard-Pc-Lüfter mit Gleichstrom.


Falsch. Aus dem Netzteil kommt nur Gleichstrom, im Regelfall mit 5 oder eben 12 Volt 



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^du bist auch ein Kandidat der keine Ahnung hat, alle PC Lüfter laufen mit gleich Strom auch der im Netzteil selber .
> mit *halb gleichgerichten Strom* was so aus den 9.90 ´€ billig Stecker  Netzteilen kommt, damit geht ein Lüfter nicht richtig.


Was bitte ist denn halb gleichgerichteter Strom? Was ein Unsinn.

Grundsätzlich sind USB-Ports auf 5V bzw. 500 mA pro Anschluss begrenzt. Bei onboard-Anschlüssen kommt ab und an auch mal ein wenig mehr Strom raus, aber bedeutend ist das nicht.

Mittlerweile laufen fast alle Lüfter bei 5V an, ausgenommen sind silent-Lüfter die schon bei 12V nur 800 RPM machen, da wirds dann knapp.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

in billig  Stecker NT wird nicht richtig gleich geregelt nur eine einfache Schaltung mit 2 Dioden  und 2 bis 3 Elkos und keinen richtigen Gleichrichter,im PC NT sitzt dadagen ein richtiger Gleichrichter.

USB : 650 mA geht max bei meinem PC, PC Lüfter von ca. ~~ 0.14 A  0.28 A ~


----------



## DubioserKerl (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*



midnight schrieb:


> Was bitte ist denn halb gleichgerichteter Strom? Was ein Unsinn.




Ohne jetzt in die Diskussion, ob im PC Wechselspannung vorkommt (tut sie normalerweise nicht) oder ob Lüfter mit Wechselspannung laufen (tun sie nicht) einsteigen zu wollen:

Das mit dem halb gleichgerichteten Strom ist unschön formuliert, aber kein Unsinn. Ich habe schon Gleichrichter verschiedener Bauart selbst gebastelt und: Gleichstrom kommt da nicht unbedingt raus. Vor allem nicht bei billigen Varianten.

Wie ich den Begriff "halb gleichgerichtet" interpretiere, ist hier eine Spannung gemeint, die sowohl Gleich- als auch Wechselspannungsanteile enthält - das geht durchaus. Der Wechselanteil, der in einem schlecht gleichgerichteten Signal übrig bleibt, nennt sich übrigens Restwelligkeit.

Dass jeder Lüfter im Übrigen mit jeder noch so kleinen Spannung anläuft und betrieben werden kann, ist natürlich trotzdem Mumpitz. Immerhin muss eine Kraft aufgewendet werden, um den Lüfter in Bewegung zu halten (Gleitreibung) und noch mehr Kraft, um ihn überhaupt zu starten (Haftreibung). Und die Kraft, die der Motor im Lüfter entwickelt, ist bei zu kleiner Spannung ggf. zu gering dafür.

DK


----------



## rebel4life (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

In einem PC Netzteil hast du nicht einen normalen Brückengleichrichter sondern ein Schaltnetzteil und da kann man sowas nicht pauschal sagen.

Und auch die billigsten Netzteile sind  Schaltnetzteile, welche ebenfalls automatisch dadurch geregelt sind.

Man kann die nötige Spannung einfach mithilfe eines MC34063 erzeugen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir für heiße Sommertage einen ohne Markennamen behafteten 80 mm Lüfter geschnappt und am Anschlusskabel einen normalen USB-Stecker gelötet - er läuft und kühlt den Sat.-Receiver etwas. Du wirst aber nur zwei der drei Drähte belegen können, da ein Draht für das Tachosignal dient und USB wahrscheinlich von Natur aus diese Signale nicht auswerten kann.

Auf diverse Berechnungen der Elektrotechnik würde ich mich persönlich nicht 100%ig verlassen. Ist dir der Lüfter nicht zu schade, ihn für ein Experiment zu opfern, so probiere es einfach aus, ob sich der Lüfter bei bereits 5 Volt regt.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## amdintel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an USB löten?*

da ist doch meine Netzteil bastel die besser Wahl
weil durch das NT der Lüftrer wieder regelt wird.

(und keine Lust hatte extra deswegen ein Neues Netzteil zu kaufen wenn ich doch innerhalb von 30 min mir so was schnell selber bauen kann )

es gibt aber auch gute Netzteile für den PC,
die zwei Extra Anschlüsse haben für 2 Exta Gehäuse Lüfter die dann über das NT geregelt werden .


----------

